
Show HN: Redbeard.io – A powerful native iOS development framework - neg2
http://www.redbeard.io
======
neg2
Further Q&A on our reddit thread

[https://www.reddit.com/r/iOSProgramming/comments/4tyhrr/redb...](https://www.reddit.com/r/iOSProgramming/comments/4tyhrr/redbeardio_a_powerful_native_ios_development/?st=iqxvb06c&sh=cef714d4)

------
maxpert
Anyone who has tried it in a real app before? Any experience tips?

~~~
tag2
Hey maxpert. One of the Co-founders here. I'll let others comment on how they
found using the framework however we've been using it internally for client
projects at our services company for a few years
([http://www.roundedlabs.com/#work](http://www.roundedlabs.com/#work)) We're
also in the process of creating a set of complete end to end apps for which
we'll be releasing the source code to. An example would be something like:
[https://appsto.re/gb/ZiUPdb.i](https://appsto.re/gb/ZiUPdb.i) Feel free to
drop me an email ansar [at] redbeard.io if you need help with anything. Ansar

------
munirusman
Looks cool! What's your pricing model?

~~~
tag2
Thanks munirusman2. It's totally free. Always will be :)

